# Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> Ralph wrote:
> > A few years ago Chevron bought Ovonics and that was the end of that
> > battery- at least unit the patent expires in about 5 years.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

This was the exchange I had with SAFT in April. They have some great
cells, but simply won't sell them. Read on.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Nicolas Drouin
Sent: Wednesday, April 09, 2008 2:13 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: NHE princing for small quantities.

Hello,
I realize that you usually deal with industrial and commercial
clients, however, I was wondering if your cells are available in small
quantities?

I am considering the purchase of 24 of your NHE 5-200 cells, or 12 of
your NHE 10-100 cells.

Could you provide pricing for these?
What are the shipping costs to Montreal, Quebec, Canada?
Best regards,

-Nick Drouin
Ref:
http://www.saftbatteries.com//130-Catalogue/PDF/NHE_en.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Nicolas Drouin [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, April 14, 2008 8:32 AM
To: Gates, Roy; Wikse, Carl
Subject: RE: NHE princing for small quantities.

Mr. Gates / Mr. Wikse,

Along with the quote you are preparing for the NHE modules, could you
please also prepare one for:
24 of your STM 5-140 cells.

At your convenience, I would be happy to contact a local distributor
if you will provide the contact information.

Best regards,

-Nick Drouin
Ref:
http://www.saftbatteries.com/130-Catalogue/PDF/data_stm_en.pdf


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Firsching, Karl [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, April 16, 2008 9:04 AM
To: Nicolas Drouin
Subject: NHE princing for small quantities.

Dear Mr. Drouin,

Currently Saft does not have the resources to address all of the
small/individual inquiries for EV applications that are received
daily. At the present time, we are unable to offer price quotations.
Unfortunately we do not have authorized distributors for this market.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Karl Firsching
Railway Sales Manager
Saft America Inc.
120 Cockeysville Road, Suite 102
Cockeysville, MD 21030
Phone: 229-245-3081
Fax: 410-329-9802
Cell: 443-690-7673
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.saftbatteries.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Nicolas Drouin [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, April 16, 2008 9:20 AM
To: Firsching, Karl
Subject: RE: NHE princing for small quantities.

Dear Mr. Firsching,

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my query. I had since
contacted one of Saft's local distributors, Mr. Rob Snow of Belmatic
Battery Systems in Ontario, Canada. I received the same answer from
him with regards to the purchase of batteries from your NHE / STM
product lines.

I am puzzled, however, that you are receiving inquiries daily for this
product line, yet do not have a business case to develop its
distributorship?

I remain interested in your products and would appreciate any help you
can provide.

Best regards,

-Nick Drouin


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Firsching, Karl [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wed 16/04/2008 9:31 AM
To: Nicolas Drouin
Subject: RE: NHE princing for small quantities.

Dear Nick,

Let me elaborate a little more to clarify for you. We receive
inquiries on a weekly basis from individuals wanting to build an EV or
do a conversion. We also receive inquiries from entrepenaurs who are
considering making EV's but have no technical ability, no funding, no
business plan, etc. We receive inquiries from college students and
teachers wanting to do projects. Of all the time we have spent
providing technical assistance and pricing on these types of
inquiries, we get virtually no business.

Therefore we can no longer support these inquiries much less set up
distributors who will also receive no business in return for countless
quotations and technical assistance.

Karl Firsching

Railway Sales Manager
Saft America Inc.
120 Cockeysville Road, Suite 102
Cockeysville, MD 21030
Phone: 229-245-3081
Fax: 410-329-9802
Cell: 443-690-7673
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.saftbatteries.com



------------------------------------------------------

I chose not to respond to that. Really, what could I say without
pushing the boundaries of professionalism and respect?

Anyone get the feeling that we are greatly undervalued as a market segment?

-Nick

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> On 21 May 2008 at 1:24, nicolas drouin wrote:
> 
> > Really, what could I say without pushing the boundaries of
> > professionalism and respect? Anyone get the feeling that we are greatly
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 21 May 2008 at 1:24, nicolas drouin wrote:
> >
> >> Really, what could I say without pushing the boundaries of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > Ralph wrote:
> > > A few years ago Chevron bought Ovonics and that was the end of that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> [email protected] wrote:
> > America is said to be the most litiginous country(I may very well be thoroughly
> > mistaken). How is that nobody sues Chevron for sabotaging the national security,
> > contributing to the detriment of general public etc, etc?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

You think they'd win???? LOL

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 21, 2008 6:08 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability


>
>


> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >>
> >> Ralph wrote:
> >> > A few years ago Chevron bought Ovonics and that was the end of that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

: )




> Rick Beebe wrote:
> 
> > Because they can hire WAY more laywers than I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> [email protected] wrote:
> > America is said to be the most litiginous country... How is that
> > nobody sues Chevron for sabotaging the national security,
> > contributing to the detriment of general public etc?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

I like your answer Lee, very logical.

So if I ask why then can't we sue those who didn't make it illegal,
the answer will be "because it is not illegal not to make it
illegal (e.g not to mandate common sense as a law)", right?

This is fundamental problem of the country. If you could sue someone
for lack of common sense (at their expense, but you don't get
any money either because suing is about restoring justice, not source of 
income), it would be more common sense and less Chevrons around.

I realize that as long as justice (which by definition everyone
is entitled to for free, like freedom) cost money, situation
is not going to change - too many people want to have money,
not to earn them.

My 2 millimeters.

--
Victor
'91 ACRX - something different


David, sorry, I promise this is my first and last response on this 





> Lee Hart wrote:
> > [email protected] wrote:
> >> America is said to be the most litiginous country... How is that
> >> nobody sues Chevron for sabotaging the national security,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*



> On 21 May 2008 at 16:32, Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > This is fundamental problem of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

Can you put me in touch with the original developers?



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote: On 21 May 2008 at 16:32, Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > This is fundamental problem of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

http://www.forkenswift.com/

this was the original posting...Inventors contact point?



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote: On 21 May 2008 at 16:32, Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > This is fundamental problem of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] NiMH availability*

>> America is said to be the most litiginous country... How is that
>> nobody sues Chevron for sabotaging the national security,
>> contributing to the detriment of general public etc?
>> =

reposted from another list in response to the same;

The first thing to do is read

*PATENT NONUSE AND THE ROLE OF PUBLIC INTEREST AS A DETERRENT TO =

TECHNOLOGY SUPPRESSION *

(http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/articles/pdf/v15/15HarvJLTech389.pdf)

and

*BETTER, FASTER, CHEAPER=97LATER: WHAT HAPPENS WHEN TECHNOLOGIES **ARE =

SUPPRESSED *(http://www.mttlr.org/voleleven/saunders.pdf)

to understand the process.

Then contact Kurt (http://www.csun.edu/blaw/saunders.html) see what he says.

With neoliberal and conservative pro-corporate judges in place all over =

the Nation and in the Supreme Court this case will have to be addressed =

as a National Security Issue rather than an anti-trust (although the =

Senate has shown some backbone when it comes to the media).


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

